# Questions about R22-100



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

Please let me know if this is the wrong section to post this in. At least 6 years ago, my son bought an R22-100 at Best Buy for his bedroom and he's been using it ever since. It's very likely that he will be moving out in the near future, so 4 questions have come up:

1) Since he paid for it, is it his to keep?

2) If his next setup allows for HD use, will the R22 function as an HD DVR with the correct card? (We realize the current recordings will all be SD)

3) He has a TON of stuff recorded on it. Can he move it to another location and access those recordings?

4) I'm assuming D* will offer him a Genie as the primary unit, so is the R22 compatible with it?

thnx


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

1) maybe depends on how much he paid, but most likely is leased. Best to call DIRECTV and find out. 

2) as long as there is another HD or HD DVR on the account yes. The R22 can't be HD when is on it own. 

3) sure. 

4) absolutely!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

He bought it and has been using it in his bedroom? 

Under who's account? His own account or under yours?

And if yours, I'm not sure he'll be able to take it to another location, hook it up to his account and then watch the shows on it.


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

trh said:


> He bought it and has been using it in his bedroom?
> 
> Under who's account? His own account or under yours?
> 
> And if yours, I'm not sure he'll be able to take it to another location, hook it up to his account and then watch the shows on it.


Yes, he's been a student living with us for all these years and now he's going out on his own.

He's been on my account!!! If he can't watch the shows that are already recorded, I'd doubt that he'd want to keep it anyway, but he hasn't gotten that far, yet.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

philherz said:


> Yes, he's been a student living with us for all these years and now he's going out on his own.
> 
> He's been on my account!!! If he can't watch the shows that are already recorded, I'd doubt that he'd want to keep it anyway, but he hasn't gotten that far, yet.


You can watch shows that are on a DVR. But before you take it off your account, you have to disconnect the DVR. Then when DIRECTV sends a de-activate signal to that DVR, it doesn't reach the DVR. You can then watch those shows with the DVR connected to a TV. But it won't be part of another system and can't be viewed in a whole-home environment.

Should his DVR actually be owned, then he can move it and hook it up to his new system, but none of the shows that he recorded will be available under that new account.


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

trh said:


> You can watch shows that are on a DVR. But before you take it off your account, you have to disconnect the DVR. Then when DIRECTV sends a de-activate signal to that DVR, it doesn't reach the DVR. You can then watch those shows with the DVR connected to a TV. But it won't be part of another system and can't be viewed in a whole-home environment.
> 
> Should his DVR actually be owned, then he can move it and hook it up to his new system, but none of the shows that he recorded will be available under that new account.


Now I'm even more confused. If the R22 is actually owned, are you sure he won't be able to incorporate it in his new system and watch the shows that are already recorded on it???


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

philherz said:


> Now I'm even more confused. If the R22 is actually owned, are you sure he won't be able to incorporate it in his new system and watch the shows that are already recorded on it???


I think this is the way it works (if it is owned): Since it is on your account, you're the owner. So if he wanted to take it to another location and hook it up under his account, he'll get another access card and then all his shows are history.

But he can take that DVR right now, disconnect it from your dish and move it to another location. Hook up the power and connect it to one TV and watch what is on the DVR. Although some report that after a period of time (reports all differ), the DVR will stop showing old recordings because it can't 'phone home'.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think recordings are tied to the RID not the access card.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> I think recordings are tied to the RID not the access card.


This is my understanding as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I think recordings are tied to the RID not the access card.





peds48 said:


> This is my understanding as well.


English please for the TS.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RID = Receiver ID (number)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

RID is receiver ID which is the receiver hardware itself.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Does anyone know if that unit is even recoverable?

I'd probably have a totally new system installed at his next location without including this r22 at all. 

Once that was complete...

unplug the r22 from satellite and Ethernet and then have it put on vacation. Never plug in a sat feed or phone or Ethernet cable again. That means you won't be paying for it but he will still be able to watch what's recorded. 

Then I'd watch it down asap.

Then I'd call in and fully deactivate it and be done with it.


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> I think recordings are tied to the RID not the access card.


OK, so if this is true and my son moves out and gets his own account, can he include this box with his system and watch what's already recorded on it?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

philherz said:


> OK, so if this is true and my son moves out and gets his own account, can he include this box with his system and watch what's already recorded on it?


I believe so. He can't start a new account with only this box but if it's owned, no reason it can't be.

However, if he got it at Best Buy, it's likely leased. I believe the R22 came out in 2008, thy went to the lease model in 2006.

It causes a lot of issues when customers got a box at best buy, as they thought they were buying them.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

First thing to do here is to call DIRECTV to find out the status of this box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philherz (May 3, 2008)

OK, so I finally found some time to call D* and the rep said that the R22 is a leased box and that the stored recordings wouldn't work if it was moved to another account. This rep was pretty sketchy and I wasn't sure I could trust anything she was telling me.

I then asked about new equipment and a better price if I upgraded and agreed to a 2 year commitment after my son moved out and was transferred to a retention rep.

This person appeared to be much more knowledgeable (hopefully???) and he said that my son could take the R22 to his new location, request an "account merge" there. The retention rep said the R22 would be compatible with a Genie and the previously recorded programs on my HR21 should be available for viewing.

The rep went on to offer me an approx. $500 saving on my first 12 months to stay with D*.


----------



## CraigTablet4 (Jun 1, 2017)

So I bought a *XBR X850D Series 55" 4K HDR. *
*I*t NEVER would have fit into the basement and so glad to be out of there ! 
The new Genie system and picture on the new TV are unbelievable ! ! !
I had Satellite Solutions of WNY > Home do the install. Peter, Larry, Jake and John the installer were all FANTASTIC. I will highly recommend the people and company 100%.

I asked my dad to follow your instructions:
""But he can take that DVR right now, disconnect it from your dish and move it to another location. Hook up the power and connect it to one TV and watch what is on the DVR. Although some report that after a period of time (reports all differ), the DVR will stop showing old recordings because it can't 'phone home'.""
"Never plug in a sat feed or phone or Ethernet cable again."

I only used a HDMI cable and plugged it into one of the TV inputs.
Watched a few shows and movies and last night, EVERYTHING was gone :<
I had use of it for less than a month. I asked about an "account merge" when setting up my own service saying as little as I could and was told that it wasn't necessary.

Do you think if I return it to the "crib' maybe the content will magically reappear after it phones home ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

CraigTablet4 said:


> Do you think if I return it to the "crib' maybe the content will magically reappear after it phones home ?


The content is still (should be) there, is just that it needs an active subscription in order to be watched.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

peds48 said:


> 2) as long as there is another HD or HD DVR on the account yes. The R22 can't be HD when is on it own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


will that change when Directv starts to dump SD?? or will they just drop all hardware older then the h/hr24?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

They will only drop MPEG2 only hardware, i.e. D1x, R1x and everything older. All the H2x and HR2x line are MPEG4 capable, and the R22 is a relabeled H2x that is MPEG4 capable, so will continue functioning.

It was only a few years ago they obsoleted the first generation receivers from the mid 90s, because they wanted to quit supporting an older guide data format. They won't obsolete the H2x/HR2x until they have something that requires taking that step. They don't want to have to replace a lot of customer hardware without a very good reason.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> They will only drop MPEG2 only hardware, i.e. D1x, R1x and everything older. All the H2x and HR2x line are MPEG4 capable, and the R22 is a relabeled H2x that is MPEG4 capable, so will continue functioning.
> 
> It was only a few years ago they obsoleted the first generation receivers from the mid 90s, because they wanted to quit supporting an older guide data format. They won't obsolete the H2x/HR2x until they have something that requires taking that step. They don't want to have to replace a lot of customer hardware without a very good reason.


But which customers the R22 will serve? As it stands right now the R22 is for customers who are getting DVR for SD programming.

While I agree that the R22 can continue working after the shutdown it doesn't fit within DIRECTV receiver structures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

